# OHP-SPS vor Gedächtnisverlust bei Stromausfall schützen?



## shevek (19 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier zufällig jemand einen Tipp, wie ich es hin bekomme, dass eine OHP-SPS (@320), die mit Multiprog programmmiert wird, Analogwerte nicht vergisst, wenn sie einen Stromausfall "erlebt"?
Es gibt da zwar wohl die Option "remanent" (die nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis so was verhindern soll), aber die kann ich setzen oder kann es auch blieben lassen, der Effekt ist derselbe: nach einer Abschaltung sind sämtliche Daten weg.
Vielleicht liegt das Problem ja auch "nur" daran, dass ich die Adressierung nicht verstehe: die Variablen, die geschützt werden müssen, stehen in dem Bereich, der für die ModbusTCP-Kommunikation vorgesehen ist. Wenn ich versuche, in der Variablenkonfiguration einen Bereich für remanente Daten einzurichten, wird mir aus diesem Bereich aber nichts angeboten. ???
Für Tipps und Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kollo (24 August 2011)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe jemanden gefragt der sich mit OHP bestens auskennt und glaube folgendes kann dir bei deinem Probem helfen:
[FONT=&quot]Um bei der @320 Retaindaten nutzen zu können sind folgende Randbedingungen zu beachten:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 4k Retaindaten maximal[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Keine Retaindaten im Shared Memory Bereich möglich[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- DIP-Schalter 6 an der Gehäuseseite der SPS auf Warmstart stehen (ON) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](siehe Benutzerhandbuch @320 Kapitel 2.1.6)[/FONT]

Gerade der Punkt das keine Retain Variablen im shared memory liegen können ist wichtig - Sollten also die Modbus Variablen im shared memory Bereich liegen musst du einen alternativen Weg einschlagen.
Beispielsweise die Werte in anderen Variablen als RETAIN sichern und in einer Warmstart Task auf die Shared memory Variablen zurückschreiben.

Gruß,
Kollo ...


----------



## snej (24 August 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir dieser Beitrag auch noch weiter:

http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=22628

Gruß Snej


----------



## Kollo (24 August 2011)

Hallo Snej,

leider hilft der Beitrag bei einer OHP PLC nicht weiter.

shevek - Kannst dir das lesen also sparen 

Gruß,
Kollo.


----------



## shevek (30 August 2011)

Hallo Kollo,

DIP-Schalter und shared memory... das war's! Jetzt funktioniert's!  - Ins Handbuch hab ich durchaus auch mehrere Blicke geworfen, aber dort hab ich die entscheidende Info wohl übersehen. Und: Snejs Beitrag hatte ich auch gelesen und kann somit bestätigen, dass mir das nicht weiter geholfen hätte.

Ist halt ein bisschen blöd, dass ich jetzt die shared-memory-Daten doppelt vorhalten muss, aber so ist das halt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kollo (30 August 2011)

Hey Super,
dann kanns ja weitergehen mit dem Programmieren. 
Viel Spaß mit der SPS und dem MULTIPROG.

Gruß,
Kollo.


----------

